# Rising Sun Performance



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi

Been trying to get hold of them (email, phone, left message) since last week but no response. Not like them even though Damo's gone.
So anyone know what's going on? 

Thanks


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

persistant pal is the key ,they are notoriously hard to get a hold of,maybe some of the guys local to the shop could help you out?


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

same here, i need my car mapped before japfest


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

rich did say he's got someone starting who is going to do reception duties so the communication problem should start to sort itself out,




simon


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Hiya Guys, 

We don't have a Dyno, but we can do majority of workshop services 
If you haven't seen, this is our race car Project Moff - Tim 'Moff' Nicholas' Time attack R33 Skyline GTS-t

We are based near Reading... 
10 mins from either Junction 10 or Junction 11 of the M4, and 15 mins from Junction 3 of the M3


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

RSP are a pain in the arse to get hold of. I gave up years ago and ended up having MGT Racing built me a full custom 2.8 engine with billet crank etc, breaks, full rebuild mapping etc. You name it they did it. 


I wanted RSP to do eh work for me as they seem to of had good feed back "years ago but all you here is " they dont answer the phone" Well thats no good. 

So i moved on and found MGT Racing! i would never NEVER take a skyline else where. 

Mgt Racing is a very impressive place with parts on the shelf and in house dyno and mapping. The whole lot . 

RSP done me a favor by not returning my calls as it actually opened my eyes to other tuners. I say that, there are some shit tuners out there also. I have been through the big name so called tuners before i came across MGT, still did'nt take me long to work out who was good and bad. Like i say, MGT are the only people i would use now on.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Moff said:


> Hiya Guys,
> 
> We don't have a Dyno, but we can do majority of workshop services
> If you haven't seen, this is our race car Project Moff - Tim 'Moff' Nicholas' Time attack R33 Skyline GTS-t
> ...




just looking at your pictures, nice. 

You have MGT racing stickers all over your car? did they do the work on the car in the pics then? did they build it and map it or did you? maybe just mapped it?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

I have used rising sun and they have always been very good with the service and price as well. 

Only problem is the phone answering they can be a bit hard to hold of,
Some people may lose patience and go else where


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We built mapped and helped Moff run his car on the track.

Been tuning Skyline for over 20 years, no one else in the UK been working on the Skyline for such a long time.

Full time receptionist and a good answer phone system.

Give us a try.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

euroexports said:


> I have used rising sun and they have always been very good with the service and price as well.
> 
> Only problem is the phone answering they can be a bit hard to hold of,
> Some people may lose patience and go else where




yep, you ring mgt and if they dont answer they will ring you back with in a hour or two. 


You ring RSP and leave message after message for 2 weeks and eventually you give up. 


Like i say, best thing i did was meeting MGT. If it wasnt for RSP not answering the phone i would never of looked else where. Thanks for that.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] M/S said:


> We built mapped and helped Moff run his car on the track.
> 
> Been tuning Skyline for over 20 years, no one else in the UK been working on the Skyline for such a long time.
> 
> ...




this is getting confusing....... moff says he can do the work? but his pics show MGT Racing down side of car and im sure i have seen his car at MGT. 

Now Abbey are saying they build and map it ? 

If Moff can do the mechanical and jumping on a RSP thread then how come Abbey are building his car? 

Can someone set the record straight here as we have 3 different people building the same car? 

Moff, what do you actually do as im confused here? what do mgt and abbey do for you?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

old picture of Moff's car re MGT, Moff does all the normal stuff , Abbey do all the technical/race stuff for Moff's car.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

In all honesty it took me a while to get the hold of rising sun but they were very helpful when I did get them, sorted me out with some nice oil feeds for my top mount turbo kit. Also mark at mgt was very helpful when I needed bits and pieces. Don't be too hasty folks rsp are not screwing people over, just very hard to get at times, but if they're getting the phone lines sorted that should help.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

[email protected] M/S said:


> We built mapped and helped Moff run his car on the track.
> 
> Been tuning Skyline for over 20 years, no one else in the UK been working on the Skyline for such a long time.
> 
> ...


pm me a price to tweak the map on my power fc please mark


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

RSP lost my business to Abbey a while back. Marks map was much smoother/nicer to drive too which was a bonus.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've been reading that RSP are getting a receptionist, new lines etc for going on a year now from when I last used them, good service when you do though..


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

mattysupra said:


> this is getting confusing....... moff says he can do the work? but his pics show MGT Racing down side of car and im sure i have seen his car at MGT.
> 
> Now Abbey are saying they build and map it ?
> 
> ...


Lol yes these folk who set up from other tuners work, I would
Just take it to MGT Mgt do all there own work and do not farm it
Out like a lot of others do.


----------



## WelshJames (Oct 14, 2011)

As your in London what about consulting with RK? Ive lost count of the amount of cakes I owe him since he has had my car lol.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

There are many good tuners out there, why obsess with a company that doesn't want your business?


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

well any tuner that's open to tweaking the map on my pfc, please pm away, im based in swindon


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Multics said:


> There are many good tuners out there, why obsess with a company that doesn't want your business?



They got my business, just want an update on the work my car.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

mine was mapped by rsp recently. i do admit i struggled to get hold of them but my patience paid back eventually. i was able to speak to damo before and after he left rsp so i think richard is struggling to answer all queries on the phone and emails.

even in so.com there is a thread about getting hold of them.

Having trouble contacting - Skyline Owners Forum

rsp is very helpful on my experience. its just no one to answer the phone as richard might be busy doing cars. yes answering phone calls is one of the best wAy to get customers but getting a replacement for a staff with knowledge on what he is doing is quite difficult.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

i would only use RK or MGT i gave up with RSP when they failed to return any of my calls or emails regarding a clutch i brought off them.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> I've been reading that RSP are getting a receptionist, new lines etc for going on a year now from when I last used them, good service when you do though..


Hi


We were told that RSP had gone under and opened up in a new name

Regards mark


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So 

GT Art - Gone
TR Racing - Gone
RSP - Gone

Thank God for Abbey !!!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Steve said:


> So
> 
> GT Art - Gone
> TR Racing - Gone
> ...




Steve, you forgot MGT and RK. They are up there with Abbey mate. 


Possible the top 3 tunners in the u.k


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, maybe so - but I don't know about the others only that I spoke to Mark at Abbey and he and Abbey are alive and kicking ! LOL

God Bless the real Tuners out there !!!


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Spent thousands at RSP when I used to live down south. Wasn't too happy with the mechanics, the remap and customer service in the end. Discovred RB Motorport when I moved up here, can't fault them at all, great bunch of guys!


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

MGT Racing said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> We were told that RSP had gone under and opened up in a new name
> ...


so whats the new business' name now? did they relocate their business address or they just changed the name?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yep, maybe so - but I don't know about the others only that I spoke to Mark at Abbey and he and Abbey are alive and kicking ! LOL
> 
> God Bless the real Tuners out there !!!


is abbey doing your work now mate? 

What was the out come with you and TR? i remember a thread but cant find it. 


As for MGT and RK, not to be snubbed at mate. Defo top of there game and up with Abbey. Think they are the only 3 tuners i would go to. Add in the fact that i have been around a few years with supras, rx7's, audis etc and been through most the so called top tuners from MTM and AMD to Tr of the nissans i can promise you i know a good tuner when i meet one.


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

Where are MGT, RK and Abbey situated? I used to take mine to RSP but after it being there for over 5 months with a minor problem i'm looking for another garage to do the work on my car, i even had one of my Skyline floor mats stolen while it was in their garage and they denied all knowledge. Theses same issues have been going on for nigh on 4 years so to blame how come it's Damo's fault now? He's been useless for as long as i've been going there. There's no doubt Richard knows his stuff regarding Skylines, but RSP over extend themselves taking on so many cars and so much work everything takes 10 times as long but costs the same as a main Merc or BMW dealers.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

freak4speed said:


> Where are MGT, RK and Abbey situated? I used to take mine to RSP but after it being there for over 5 months with a minor problem i'm looking for another garage to do the work on my car, i even had one of my Skyline floor mats stolen while it was in their garage and they denied all knowledge. Theses same issues have been going on for nigh on 4 years so to blame how come it's Damo's fault now? He's been useless for as long as i've been going there. There's no doubt Richard knows his stuff regarding Skylines, but RSP over extend themselves taking on so many cars and so much work everything takes 10 times as long but costs the same as a main Merc or BMW dealers.



MGTracing are in the Midlands Nuneaton to be exact if you need anything doing we will be more than happy to be of help.

Regards Mark


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

weka said:


> They got my business, just want an update on the work my car.



update by the sounds of things is you may be in trouble. :runaway:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve said:


> TR Racing - Gone


Is that official now then Steve, can't do your case any favours if they have folded the company?

How was your holiday btw?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

you have PM


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Abbey are in Oxted, Surrey
RK are in Benfleet, Essex
and MGT are in Nuneaton, so they would be nearest for you and my personal preference. :thumbsup:

I was in MGT the other day and there was a customer car outside for collection. It had come in on Monday, engine removed, stripped, rebuilt with forged goodies, back in the car and ready for collection by Tuesday night.

They were working on a number of other cars at the same time too, including at least one other engine build! :squintdan

Ahh MGT beat me to it, lol!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

freak4speed said:


> Where are MGT, RK and Abbey situated? I used to take mine to RSP but after it being there for over 5 months with a minor problem i'm looking for another garage to do the work on my car, i even had one of my Skyline floor mats stolen while it was in their garage and they denied all knowledge. Theses same issues have been going on for nigh on 4 years so to blame how come it's Damo's fault now? He's been useless for as long as i've been going there. There's no doubt Richard knows his stuff regarding Skylines, but RSP over extend themselves taking on so many cars and so much work everything takes 10 times as long but costs the same as a main Merc or BMW dealers.




you being in wales then MGT will be best bet. RK are further east. 

MGT tend to get cars turned around in hours, a full 2.8 engine build fitted and mapped will be around a week maybe a day or two into a second week MAX!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

matt j said:


> Is that official now then Steve, can't do your case any favours if they have folded the company?
> 
> How was your holiday btw?


LOL, well if they were man enough to come on the Forum and post we might know !! (But I get the mods after me if I try and find out if they are still trading and then report FACTS for everybody- bloody ludicrous if you ask me!!)

Holiday??


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve said:


> LOL, well if they were man enough to come on the Forum and post we might know !! (But I get the mods after me if I try and find out if they are still trading and then report FACTS for everybody- bloody ludicrous if you ask me!!)
> 
> Holiday??


Your date is soon so I guess we'll find out shortly?

Holiday was a joke referring to your short ban  lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

matt j said:


> Your date is soon so I guess we'll find out shortly?
> 
> Holiday was a joke referring to your short ban  lol


TOMORROW what this space !!:flame::chairshot:chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matt j said:


> Your date is soon so I guess we'll find out shortly?
> 
> Holiday was a joke referring to your short ban  lol



steve was banned? what for? chasing TR claims and bull crap ? 


I would love to let loose about TR on here. they are jokers and messed me around. But if you all knew what i knew you would all be appalled. 

..... must keep mouth shut matty .......... im disgusted just thinking about what they did to someone else ......... no questions and pm's, i promised i would not tell and that is the way it will remain so dont bother asking. Im sure when the time is right you will hear it from the person in question. Like i say tho, disgusting stage of events.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

mattysupra said:


> update by the sounds of things is you may be in trouble. :runaway:


Can anyone confirm if RSP have gone under???


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

After reading the link to another forum it doesn't sound like theyv'e stopped trading as they are saying they are getting a secretary in to answer the numerous calls, pm's and E-mails that aren't being answered or replied to after Damo left. There's quite a few disgruntled owners complaining on the thread, and a couple backing them up.
I'll have to look at how far away MGT is from Swansea. I used to travel 3hrs to get to RSP. Anyone got anything to say about THOR?
Thanks


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Checked the thread too, but Richard's last reply was more than 3 weeks ago....


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, he didn't have much to say really.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I spend more than 3 months trying to buy NisTune from RSP. Eventually I gave up.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

mattysupra said:


> steve was banned? what for? chasing TR claims and bull crap ?
> 
> 
> I would love to let loose about TR on here. they are jokers and messed me around. But if you all knew what i knew you would all be appalled.
> ...


Yup, that’s the way it goes, a decent, honest, person trying to pursue the unscrupulous and you get banned LOL. Let’s see what happens when the FACTs do come out.


----------



## WelshJames (Oct 14, 2011)

freak4speed said:


> After reading the link to another forum it doesn't sound like theyv'e stopped trading as they are saying they are getting a secretary in to answer the numerous calls, pm's and E-mails that aren't being answered or replied to after Damo left. There's quite a few disgruntled owners complaining on the thread, and a couple backing them up.
> I'll have to look at how far away MGT is from Swansea. I used to travel 3hrs to get to RSP. Anyone got anything to say about THOR?
> Thanks


Hey dude, Im originally from Swansea and I pop home every few weeks. I moved from Coventry to Huddersfield in September so have done that commute alot.
Anyway answer to your question is Swansea to MGT would be around 2.5 hours, Thor is probably 2.5-3 as its in Coventry outskirts by the uni. I went their for Mikalor clamps when I had my S14a and found them very helpful. I never got round to using MGT, but did contact them for some help and to be fair they were very helpful.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Steve said:


> Yup, that’s the way it goes, a decent, honest, person trying to pursue the unscrupulous and you get banned LOL. Let’s see what happens when the FACTs do come out.


Don't make me laugh. You were banned because you pretended to be someone else just to cause trouble. If you'd stated your case honestly and openly then there wouldn't have been a problem. There's no protection of any trader, only distaste at tactics.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Heard good things about MGT and RK along with RB.

I use Abbey and have been impressed by their service.

Abbey have a dedicated person (Scott) for dealing with bookings etc and he always calls me back after I leave a message if I don't get straight through.

Cheers,


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> Don't make me laugh. You were banned because you pretended to be someone else just to cause trouble. If you'd stated your case honestly and openly then there wouldn't have been a problem. There's no protection of any trader, only distaste at tactics.


Hey Steve there's a good bit of software out there for you mate its called hide IP address do you want a copy LOL


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

well i've given up with rsp, annoyed as i now need to pay mgt to completely remap the power fc as it'll be locked.


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

freak4speed said:


> After reading the link to another forum it doesn't sound like theyv'e stopped trading as they are saying they are getting a secretary in to answer the numerous calls, pm's and E-mails that aren't being answered or replied to after Damo left. There's quite a few disgruntled owners complaining on the thread, and a couple backing them up.
> I'll have to look at how far away MGT is from Swansea. I used to travel 3hrs to get to RSP. Anyone got anything to say about THOR?
> Thanks


I used Thor to "map" my 350Z, will never use or recommend them to anyone.

Abbey mapped my 350Z & they will also be mapping my GTR - its a bit of a trek from Cardiff but they are the only ones I trust to map my car


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

clarky_gtt said:


> well i've given up with rsp, annoyed as i now need to pay mgt to completely remap the power fc as it'll be locked.


Abbey were able to bypass the lock on my powerFC in order to work out what had been done to it by the previous 'tuner'

Simon


----------



## Bigman19 (Aug 15, 2010)

hi guys i spent 2 weeks and loads of answer machine mess to rsp to get a price on wiring in my stagea once fitted gtr lump to it, Rich did phone me he said sorry for delay they have been really busy hope this helps.....


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Simonh said:


> Abbey were able to bypass the lock on my powerFC in order to work out what had been done to it by the previous 'tuner'
> 
> Simon


Abbey unfortunately are abit far from me, shame mgt cannot unlock mine and have to totally retune the pfc


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

You can unlock the Power FC , I presume you cant see any number on your hand controller? Just use Datalogit software un-tag the locked screen and your see the whole map;


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i was hopeing mgt could tweak the map that was already on it, rather than tuning from a complete base map again. In A brief conversation with them this morning, they have said it would be locked and need a complete need map.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Steve said:


> Yup, that’s the way it goes, a decent, honest, person trying to pursue the unscrupulous and you get banned LOL. Let’s see what happens when the FACTs do come out.


Lets hope your judge doesnt see you lying on this forum.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

clarky_gtt said:


> Abbey unfortunately are abit far from me, shame mgt cannot unlock mine and have to totally retune the pfc


Abbey are worth the trip 

Top quality workmanship and excellent service has been my personal experience, and that was on an old Toyota 
If your competing or racing the advice and knowledge shared is immense, the results are pretty clear to whoever they help.

I haven't used MGT personally however only heard good things, your not going to be missing anything out by going to them. They're top knowledgable guys and very friendly.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Lets hope your judge doesnt see you lying on this forum.


Without wishing to be seen as taking sides, I think the Judge will probably see Steve has not been lying.

Anyway, the truth will prevail.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> Without wishing to be seen as taking sides, I think the Judge will probably see Steve has not been lying.
> 
> Anyway, the truth will prevail.


I was referring to his explanation of why he was banned.

He created a second login, to start a discussion about TR. That is why he was banned, NOTHING to do with the content.


Mook.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> I was referring to his explanation of why he was banned.
> 
> He created a second login, to start a discussion about TR. That is why he was banned, NOTHING to do with the content.
> 
> ...


My apologies. You are correct. His 2nd login was created a few years ago. DAVE. LOL.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

clarky_gtt said:


> Abbey unfortunately are abit far from me, shame mgt cannot unlock mine and have to totally retune the pfc


Just take it to MGT mate job done:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> He created a second login, to start a discussion about TR.


Really


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

clarky_gtt said:


> i was hopeing mgt could tweak the map that was already on it, rather than tuning from a complete base map again. In A brief conversation with them this morning, they have said it would be locked and need a complete need map.


Sorry for the confusion but I believe you spoke with Mark this morning but I tune the car's, The apexi cannot be locked from tuning so will not require a full map but I prefer to tune them my own way rather than usuing other peoples settings. The Job can be done which every way you prefer, call us in the morning and ask for Garth as i think Mark was thinking about Fcon with the locking issue.

Regards Garth.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Everything good!
RSP gave me a call today so the rumour is untrue.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

richard just this second called me also


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

richard is a top man, knows his stuff and always been really helpful.

the difference between rising sun as abbey is rising suns prices are fair and reasonable.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

sometimes it's better to keep you're opinion to yourself, seeing as your a trader commenting on another gtroc trader...

every business has it's + and -


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

euroexports said:


> richard is a top man, knows his stuff and always been really helpful.
> 
> the difference between rising sun as abbey is rising suns prices are fair and reasonable.


Abbeys price's are fair and reasonable considering the advice, service and workmanship i have received from them.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

exactly, as i said each business has it's postitives and negatives

im defending neither, but dont fancy a slagging match


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

euroexports said:


> richard is a top man, knows his stuff and always been really helpful.
> 
> the difference between rising sun as abbey is rising suns prices are fair and reasonable.


Can you give me a reason to your view or is it something you read on a forum?

Thanks guys for your comments re Abbey , agree we cant get on with everyone in the world but It's good to hear what and why people say things.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

euroexports said:


> richard is a top man, knows his stuff and always been really helpful.
> 
> the difference between rising sun as abbey is rising suns prices are fair and reasonable.


Abbey's pricing seems pretty reasonable to me. Especially dyno work. It's not just the service, but the knowledge input and advise that is included.

I've used alot of tuners and know how expensive some of them are.

Mark saved me money where he could, and put in a lot of free un-billed work to keep with a quote they estimated. Typically other tuners I've encountered would disregard any estimates and bill as much work as they can!
That was the 1st time I used them, and why I went back 
I was so impressed with the whole package and ethos that all my cars will get worked on by them regardless of marque.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Can you give me a reason to your view or is it something you read on a forum?
> 
> Thanks guys for your comments re Abbey , agree we cant get on with everyone in the world but It's good to hear what and why people say things.


All people ask and expect is a fair price for a fair job Mark, it's when people feel they have been taken advantage of that usually generates the negative feedback from my experience. 

My own experiences aside, Abbey developed a reputation for cutting corners and continually significantly increasing charges from original quotes without prior consent from the customer - same stories time and again at meets but recently I have to admit that your attitude on and off the forum has changed somewhat and it's refreshing to see...


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

well, all good then, 

just be shure to post on this forum to get your fone call hahaha


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

euroexports said:


> the difference between rising sun as abbey is rising suns prices are fair and reasonable.


The fact that you are currently trying to pick up a decent R34 for less than £20k makes the above statement about par for the course. There's always someone who wants something for nothing and expect businesses to work for a bowl of rice:chairshot


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The fact that you are currently trying to pick up a decent R34 for less than £20k makes the above statement about par for the course. There's always someone who wants something for nothing and expect businesses to work for a bowl of rice:chairshot


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


The fact Im actually prepared to pay 25k plus means your just talking rubbish which sounds about right


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The fact that you are currently trying to pick up a decent R34 for less than £20k makes the above statement about par for the course. There's always someone who wants something for nothing and expect businesses to work for a bowl of rice:chairshot


That was for u


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

euroexports said:


> That was for u




You manage to start the car and get home then lol:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

euroexports said:


> That was for u


Yeah I gathered that. I'd quit while you're ahead or I might have to start taking the piss out of the amount of wanted threads you create rather than bumping existing ones.

How about being constructive with your criticism of Abbey and explain what is wrong with the service they offer.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Yeah I gathered that. I'd quit while you're ahead or I might have to start taking the piss out of the amount of wanted threads you create rather than bumping existing ones.
> 
> How about being constructive with your criticism of Abbey and explain what is wrong with the service they offer.


I'm petrified, please dont take the piss out my wanted adverts , anything but them lol! 

I have nothing against abbey ms, in fact the quality of their work is top.
They are expensive though, and Scott always seems to be on a constant period, and all he is a secretary


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

TREG said:


> You manage to start the car and get home then lol:chuckle:


Yes mate it started, must have been the immobiliser playing up.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> they are expensive though, and Scott always seems to be on a constant period, and all he is a secretary]


He does a lot more than a Secretary thou, so Euroexports , whats your name then , I am out of the office tomorrow but I will have a chat with Scottie on Wednesday regarding your comment. cheers.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] M/S said:


> He does a lot more than a Secretary thou, so Euroexports , whats your name then , I am out of the office tomorrow but I will have a chat with Scottie on Wednesday regarding your comment. cheers.




LOL 

opcorn:


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Mark like I said I have no problem with you or abbey msport.
I have had many cars which have been built by you guys and they are top notch,
Il send you a pm but sometimes Scott attitude can make customers turn away.

I have always found Richard at rsp and also mark at mgt both very friendly and helpful


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Don't make me laugh. You were banned because you pretended to be someone else just to cause trouble. If you'd stated your case honestly and openly then there wouldn't have been a problem. There's no protection of any trader, only distaste at tactics.



Right Tonigmr2 and Mook and the rest of you.

FACT Court case today at 2-00pm

FACT Justin Sorial in front of a Judge said the TR Racing are no longer trading

FACT Justin Sorial still listed as a director of TR Racing

FACT He is laying ALL the blame at Richards Feet

FACT I was not trying to or stirring up trouble I was trying to find out the location of TR Racing who we were informed had moved premises again and we had to go through a third party, as I needed to serve official court papers on TR Racing, which I did, in the end without your help, thank you very much.

Why don’t you try looking after your members instead of banning people with a legitimate claim, I mean it wasn’t me who has changed address 3 times in the same number of years or who doesn’t answer his phone, or doesn’t communicate on this Forum to let people, paying customer people, know what is going on. 

Rant over, but more to come !:flame:


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Steady on ladies!!!!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

euroexports said:


> Il send you a pm but sometimes Scott attitude can make customers turn away.




I dont find that at all.
Having dealt with Scott for almost 9 years, only once have I fallen out with him and to be fair he had a valid point

I bet for every customer thats walked away from Abbey, 20 have walked in.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

euroexports said:


> Yes mate it started, must have been the immobiliser playing up.




Like I said user error:chuckle:
Its never not started in almost 9 years-even when a piston & cylinder 6 went it started:wavey:


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Mark, I think he was talking about Euroexports having a pop at Abbey, not you. :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Clive S-P said:


> Mark, I think he was talking about Euroexports having a pop at Abbey, not you. :thumbsup:


Yep, commenting on post #69


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Clive S-P said:


> Mark, I think he was talking about Euroexports having a pop at Abbey, not you. :thumbsup:





Hi Clive

Yes I see that now thanks for putting me right:thumbsup:

Regards Mark


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I find Scott very helpful and friendly, plus a lots of people complain about having no one to answer phones with a lot of tuners, so I think Scott is a major asset to Abbey, as I like to be kept updated about work on my pride & joy.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

yes, sorry Mark, not directed at you at all. Just this euroexports idiot stirring up an argument. 

very childish from him if you ask me, i own and run my own business also before he returns with a pop at me (which i bet he does in his poor profesionalism)


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

mgt always answer my fonecalls, even if its just me asking silly questions


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

markM3 said:


> I find Scott very helpful and friendly, plus a lots of people complain about having no one to answer phones with a lot of tuners, so I think Scott is a major asset to Abbey, as I like to be kept updated about work on my pride & joy.



+1:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Steve said:


> Right Tonigmr2 and Mook and the rest of you.
> 
> FACT Court case today at 2-00pm
> 
> ...


FACT you misrepresented yourself on the forum which is against forum rules.
That was what you were banned for.

The rest is between you and TR Racing.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes it is, but at least I have able to inform the Forum about the state of play with TR Racing which has been the question for the past 6 months from several Forum members !


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you had done that factually, openly and without hysterics there'd have been no problem at all.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

RB Motorsport are good and Richard is always there on the phone and give you advice. 

Also been recommended to MGT by Naz so. 
Everyone has there own view on tuners who's good and who's not!!! 

Until you don't see your self deal with tuners and paid em you will never no how they will treat u or the service they give . Some people are a$$holes and tuners tend to stay away and give shit service.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32GTR_T said:


> Until you don't see your self deal with tuners and paid em you will never no how they will treat u or the service they give . Some people are a$$holes and tuners tend to stay away and give shit service.


Come again?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Steve, maybe I missed it but what is the reason you are taking legal proceedings against TR?

I have seen you mention something has happened to you but the detail is always hidden.

Can you say now what has happened?


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

I think I'm just chating rubbish


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

5 to go


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> 5 to go


:chuckle::thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

RSP/Dynotuner Ltd.

Richard now has a person answering the landline who is experienced in the motor trade. This should solve some of the communication issues.

I was able to speak to Richard this morning when he called me back promptly after completing some work in his Dyno Room.

The former RSP garage business was re-launched as Dynotuner Ltd. earlier this year and is trading normally as Dynotuner Ltd. It is currently very busy, on a much firmer footing now and certainly not about to close down.

Let's show our support as at the end of the day we need experienced specialists to thrive and be there to look after our cars.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have edited a couple of posts in this thread, just to be clear a link posted earlier was not related to RSP 'going under' and is nobody's business, so has been removed.

While I am here two things spring to mind:
1) Rumour is vicious. So make sure you're not just speculating.
2) If you have a problem with a tuner and want to find where they are/moan about them/etc etc. TELL US. If you just post you are more likely to get short shrift. And don't be pretending you're someone else, that particularly annoys us.:wavey:


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

These mods on here LOL


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Frankly it's the traders that cause all the problems.:chuckle:


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

I looked up the law around bankruptcy and a company can still trade under the name as long as there are no substantial debts and the named director must stand down as anyone that's been declared bankrupt cannot be in charge of a company for 5+1 years. If this is so who is now in charge of RSP? Just wondering.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> i have edited a couple of posts in this thread, just to be clear a link posted earlier was not related to rsp 'going under' and is nobody's business, so has been removed.
> 
> While i am here two things spring to mind:
> 1) rumour is vicious. So make sure you're not just speculating.
> 2) if you have a problem with a tuner and want to find where they are/moan about them/etc etc. Tell us. If you just post you are more likely to get short shrift. And don't be pretending you're someone else, that particularly annoys us.:wavey:






you are wrong anyone can go and see it. unbelievable


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If RSP have gone under, knocked a load of people and then come back under another name then people deserve to know

But if he has closed the business with no debts for other reasons, and reopened under a different name then it's not fair to give the impression that he's "gone tits"

It would be nice if he could come on an post as half truths can be damaging, but likewise people deserve to know what they are dealing with.

btw, how did Steve get on today?

mook


----------



## bigchief (Jun 11, 2006)

just to clear up all the shite about RSP knocking people!

RSP have dissolved and have been Taken over by Dyno tuner, who as of next monday will be manning the phones etc and therefore the issues of returning/answering call will be permanently resolved.

Rsp have NOT knocked any customer and ARE extremely busy with Richard and co working untill 8pm every night as i have witnessed.

Rumours are a dangerous game to be played guys, most of you are old enough to know better, Richard will post a thread this week clearing up all the rumours that have been invented/added to by certain clubs/forums.

Only 3 people know what has gone on and ive not seen ONE of them on this Thread!

Hope that clears up all the superstition!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Keith!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

4 people


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Glad I don't use RSP. Used them once a good few years ago and tbh the service was shite, and it looks like its no better now. The problem with this sort of thing is the rumers start because people have no idea what is going on because of no comunication. This seems to be 99% of the problem with RSP. 

Lets hope that the new company lives up to what it needs to be.


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry, personal stuff was edited out earlier so this has to go as well - TAZZ


----------



## bigchief (Jun 11, 2006)

well done!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

MGT Racing said:


> you are wrong anyone can go and see it. unbelievable


What you quoted was personal and not business. If it gets posted up again it'll get removed again.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Clive S-P said:


> I was in MGT the other day and there was a customer car outside for collection. It had come in on Monday, engine removed, stripped, rebuilt with forged goodies, back in the car and ready for collection by Tuesday night.
> 
> They were working on a number of other cars at the same time too, including at least one other engine build! :squintdan
> 
> Ahh MGT beat me to it, lol!


That is what i call super fast rebuild! :smokin: :bowdown1:

I bet the tools have been glowing in the dark by Tuesday night! :flame: 

If we send out a block to be bored a skimmed, the turnaround time is 1-2 days.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> What you quoted was personal and not business. If it gets posted up again it'll get removed again.


It just has.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

bigchief said:


> just to clear up all the shite about RSP knocking people!
> 
> RSP have dissolved and have been Taken over by Dyno tuner, who as of next monday will be manning the phones etc and therefore the issues of returning/answering call will be permanently resolved.
> 
> ...





Whos this nobe with 64 posts:chuckle:


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

To be fair, the link that was removed did say Richard Bell trading as Rising Sun Peformance. That suggests he was operating as a Sole Trader, therefore it is business (as well as personal).

Also I can see no record of Rising Sun Performance on Companies House, which would support the Sole Trader theory. This would also mean you can't dissolve a Company that doesn't exist as an entity in its own right. I refer there to Keith's comment.

Dyno Tune was set up in December 2011, so to say they have 'taken over' Rising Sun seems odd, more likely they have just formed a Limited Company and are starting again.

Sadly, even busy businesses can get into financial strife, especially in the current climate. Unfortunately, rumours will happen, especially if the parties concerned don't communicate with their customers, or anyone, it seems, in this case.

Most of the criticism seems to be about answering the phone, not the quality of their work and I haven't seen any comments about them 'knocking' anyone.

To be clear, I have no axe to grind, just trying to add balance. I truly hope they get themselves sorted out and move forward. No business can expect to survive in this economy if they don't look after their customers and that starts with good communication. There have now been two quite public failures of tuning businesses (one resurected) and the common theme with both is that they didn't answer the phone!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Folks, this is fact, I wouldn't come on here and say this otherwise. RSP did not leave suppliers or customers out of pocket. The business is busier than ever. Unrelated, Damo left a short while ago hence the probs with comms. but there is now a person answering the phone who has many years of motor trade experience.

That's it... business as usual and has been for several months..


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

*..*

I am not questioning the fact that they have not ripped customers off. But i maybe naive here but don't companies file for bankruptcy when they have too much outstanding debt which they cannot then pay off so then go down the route of bankruptcy so the majority of the debt is written off as something like an 80% financial loss. Someone lost out somewhere or am i 100% wrong?


----------



## bigchief (Jun 11, 2006)

Dyno Tuner has taken over Rsp and as posted the debts are being cleared by them, I can't go into specifics at this time, but no one has lost out in respect of work or customers, trust me in what I'm saying as said its business as usual and the phones will be manned fully and by Monday as the new office personel is finding his feet as to speak, Richard will be posting an explanation on my site to let everyone know the situation and to quash the shite that has been thrown around


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

*YOUR STATEMENT*



tonigmr2 said:


> What you quoted was personal and not business. If it gets posted up again it'll get removed again.





In no way was it meant as a personal thing. I don't even know Richard. All I was pointing out is that it is there for anyone to go and see. It is on PUBLIC RECORD and accessible to everyone. SO HOW DO YOU CONSIDER THIS TO BE PERSONAL?

Regards Mark


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Swobber said:


> That is what i call super fast rebuild! :smokin: :bowdown1:
> 
> I bet the tools have been glowing in the dark by Tuesday night! :flame:
> 
> If we send out a block to be bored a skimmed, the turnaround time is 1-2 days.



Hi Swobber



To be honest, we had a fully forged short motor already built and on the shelf ready to go. All we had to do was remove the motor from the car and take the top end off, clean and then reassemble and fit back into the car. It took a total of 3 days from start to finish. We do this all the time, as we usually have forged motors on the shelf, ranging from 2.6 2.8 3lt to make our lives easier. I hate to have cars on a ramp for weeks on end sat doing nothing.


Regards Mark


----------



## balashark (Mar 24, 2012)

MGT thats the way it should be. i have visited garages before and they have had some poor blokes car for months for the same job


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MGT Racing said:


> In no way was it meant as a personal thing. I don't even know Richard. All I was pointing out is that it is there for anyone to go and see. It is on PUBLIC RECORD and accessible to everyone. SO HOW DO YOU CONSIDER THIS TO BE PERSONAL?
> 
> Regards Mark


Mark,

I'm pretty sure that Toni didn't mean you were making this a personal issue but more that the bankruptcy records were for Richard Bell personally rather than the business of RSP. Personal details don't concern the forum, however, if RSP was run as a sole trader business (and it appears that way now) rather than a limited company than there is a relevance to what was stated.

To be honest though, the discussion has escalated somewhat in this thread and I'm on the verge of locking it until someone, Richard hopefully, can clarify the exact position of his business operation. Potential customers do have a right to know if garages they could be spending a lot of money with have the resources to complete this work. Likewise, any business can be harmed by people speculating over its solvency. We just need to be mindful of this.

I don't want to reinstate what you had posted as it was Toni who deleted it. I'm sure she may want to add to this later.

Cheers, TAZZ


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Mark,
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Toni didn't mean you were making this a personal issue but more that the bankruptcy records were for Richard Bell personally rather than the business of RSP. Personal details don't concern the forum, however, if RSP was run as a sole trader business (and it appears that way now) rather than a limited company than there is a relevance to what was stated.
> 
> ...





Hi TAZZ



The thing is that the public record is clear, in that it states that the insolvency is RICHARD BELL TRADING AS RISING SUN PERFORMANCE. In other words, he is a sole trader and therefore his personal circumstances ARE of interest to people on this forum who might be considering doing business with him.

In my eyes, Toni was implying that I was making a personal attack on Richard and this is SIMPLY NOT TRUE



Regards Mark


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mark, I'm not going to argue but, as I saw it, there was a misunderstanding. That aside, it does appear obvious that a bankruptcy has occurred, for whatever reason, and a business has been wound up. Until we know otherwise, it's difficult to comment on what money was owed and to who it was owed.

I've always operated on the basis of it taking a lifetime to gain a good reputation and only two minutes to lose it. Unless the can get the faith and good will of his old customers, re-launcing under a new name may prove to be a bit of a struggle.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Mark, I'm not going to argue but, as I saw it, there was a misunderstanding. That aside, it does appear obvious that a bankruptcy has occurred, for whatever reason, and a business has been wound up. Until we know otherwise, it's difficult to comment on what money was owed and to who it was owed.
> 
> I've always operated on the basis of it taking a lifetime to gain a good reputation and only two minutes to lose it. Unless the can get the faith and good will of his old customers, re-launcing under a new name may prove to be a bit of a struggle.








Hi


We were told that RSP had gone under and opened up in a new name

Regards mark









Look all i did was say that RSP was NO LONGER, this is not and was never meant to be a personal attack. People are asking why they cant contact RSP and i was told the reason and thought it may be useful for others to know why they were not contactable.

Richard if i have caused you any upset please accept my apoloies as it was not intented.

Regards Mark.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mark, don't get in a tizzy. I removed it as it had Richards personal address on, and for no other reason. That is why I said it was personal. I was not implying you were making it a personal attack!
Rgds
T


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

OK I think this thread is just going to deterioate into an argument. Locking this for now. Richard, if you read this and would like to put your point across please PM me, Tazz or Mook.
T


----------

